# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  برنامه ای  برای ریستارت خودکار مودم

## omid777

سلام دوستان 

همانطور که میدونید برخی isp ها دانلود شبانه شون رایگانه و لی باید  مودم  از اون ساعت مشخص  یه بار ریستارت بشه تا دانلود تون رایگان  بشه - خوب به طبع بیدار موندن تا ساعت 1 یا 2 شب همیشه مقدور نیست.

*حالا یه برنامه میخواستم که با تنظیم کردنش سر ساعت مودمو ریستارت کنه-*
احتمالا برنامه telenet  هستش  ولی حتما باید به تنظیمات مودم بخوره-

مودم من:                 dsl-2640u     dlink

 که لپتابم رو وایرلس کانکت میشم 
و کاپیوتر خانگیم که دست برادرمه  با  lan  وصله

----------


## Felony

باید ریست بشه ؟!
من تا به حال همچین موردی ندیدم ، منظورت Disconnect و Connect مجدد هست ؟

----------


## rezamim

چند وقت  قبل يه چيزي ديدم با اين عنوان. ولي من كه نتونستم راهش بندازم. اگه شما تونستيد ما رو هم بي نصيب نگذاريد:
Imran's Broadband Helper Utility

----------


## razeghi_loved

سیستمت را برو تو مادر برد و تنظیم کن که مثلا ساعت 2 روشن بشه
بعد با نرم افزار IDM لینک دانلودات را آماده کن تو اون هم می تونی تو قسمت تنظیمات بگی از کجا شروع به دانلود کنه اگر قطع شد دوباره وصل بشه و غیره خلاصه من این کار رو می کنم و مشکلی هم نداره ساعت 2 روشن می شه و 2:10 شروع به دانلود می کنه ساعت 7:00 هم دانلود قطع می شه و 7:05 دقیقه توسط خود برنامه IDM خاموش می شه

----------


## omid777

دوست عزیز تمام  مراحلی را که  گفته اید  - بلدم و به کار می برم - ولی تو بعضی isp  ها حتما باید مودم ریستارت بشه و دوباره کانکت بشه  تا دانلود رایگان باشه  
 وریستارت مودم هم که مستحظرید یا از طریق دکمه روشه  و یا از  طریق وروود به تنظیماتش و دادن user , pass  و  اجرای فرمان  reboot -

 حالا من دستور یا برنامه ای میخام که این کارو خودش سر  ساعت انجام بده

----------


## razeghi_loved

مودم من از طریق USB وصل می شه و مشکل ندارم 
نمی دونم مودمهایی که از طریق کابل شبکه وصل می شوند از این قابلیت ها دارند یا نه اما می تونم به پیشنهاد بهت کنم
یه کیتی تو بازار هست که این کار رو برای شما می کنه البته می تونی برای هر چی خواستی ازش استفاده کنی مثل کولر و یکسری وسایل که دوست داری در یک ساعتی برق بهش وصل بشه و در یک ساعتی برقش قطع بشه
برو بازار پیدا می کنی البته نه بازار کامپیوتر بازار الکتریکی

----------

